
Dear Founders: “Listening” to Your Users Isn’t the Same as “Waiting to Talk” - ceekay
https://medium.com/@saagrawa/listening-to-users-is-not-the-same-thing-as-waiting-to-talk-fbd1ebd82ea9#.45yyh9dj8
======
turs0und
Really insightful. I can definitely picture the person "listening" while
they're really just waiting to sell the person on an idea once they've
finished. Taking the mindset of true reflection, hearing something that you
didn't want to hear and didn't expect, and then adjusting based on that is
truly challenging.

~~~
philipkuklis
Indeed. Personally, I've experienced it quite a few times while working on our
product.

It's important to listen carefully to your users _but_ you also have to know
that they are not always clear on what they want.

I think that studying their behavior is much more revealing in most cases.
After all, actions speak louder than words.

